# [APP] Black Hole Live Wallpaper



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I have tried CM9 and I absolutely loved the black hole live wallpaper it came with, but I wanted to try something new (AOKP). So I flashed AOKP and noticed that there was no black hole live wallpaper. I decided to pull the apk from CM9 and share it with you guys!
So here it is!

I don't think root is required but try at your own risk, I mean it's only an apk...

Black Hole Live Wallpaper (APK)

Just locate in any file manager in your download folder, then click install.

**This is not mine, I just pulled it from CM9**

EDIT - **only works on 4.0 devices**

Tested working on Rootzboat 4.0.3 and AOKP


----------



## mrchambo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks! Much appreciated...


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

That's weird. I downloaded but won't work. Install went fine...


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Doesn't work for me either. Install went fine, but the preview screen is blank and if you set it as your wallpaper it just reverts to the stock one.


----------



## guidzilla (Jul 1, 2011)

Going to give it a shot, thanks.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I've only tested on AOKP...don't know about other roms


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> I've only tested on AOKP...don't know about other roms


Maybe that's my problem. I'm rooted, but otherwise I'm running stock. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm on birdmans 4.0.3 aosp n works fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks man this LWP is awesome

BTW, im on birds AOSP as well.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> Thanks man this LWP is awesome
> 
> BTW, im on birds AOSP as well.


You're welcome! This wallpaper was too cool for just one ROM


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> You're welcome! This wallpaper was too cool for just one ROM


Dang!


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> You're welcome! This wallpaper was too cool for just one ROM


you should check out galactic core.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

Worked on rootzboat but doesn't work on stock. Thanks though, will hang on to it for when I go back to a ROM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## R00t<3 (Dec 24, 2011)

Speaking of which, does anyone know where I can find the galaxy lwp from the og Droid?


----------

